# Marty Hardison's Appropriate Beehive



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Some time ago, I went looking for Marty Hardison's website. AT&T had lost his site. And Marty didn't have time to get it back online. And that's a real shame!

But Marty did have some of the information in a pdf. And it's back online at:

http://www.bwrangler.com/amar.htm

So, check it out.

The rest of the story is interesting. I used HTTrack to copy Marty's site for offline browsing. I'd update it a couple of times a year. I've done that with a few other sites I considered too valuable to loose track of.

But in my recent wanderings, I've culled lots of stuff more than once. And just a couple of months before contacting Marty, I'd tossed those historical CD's. Out it went. Gone forever.

Out of the ashes might come some good. Maybe Marty will find the time someday, to build an even better site.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

BW, I don't post a lot here, but I read a lot. Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

BW,

Thanks for this!

Matt


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

A big THANK YOU, sir. It's much appreciated.


----------



## elsyr (Dec 2, 2008)

Good stuff - thanks for saving it!

Doug


----------

